# Print - A - Press Pad printing



## woodsmill (Jul 27, 2007)

I have recently recieved a Print A Press pad printer, which I would love to incorporate in my current screen printing business. I have contacted print a press to try and purchase informational video, and/or iinstructions on how to get started using this equipment. They will not provide the info. since I did not purchase the equipment from them. I am looking for some one to teach me, sell me, let me borrow what ever information on how to make plates, and use this pad printer. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Press a Print has had several model out...how new is your unit..if older...might find it harder to find info etc


----------



## woodsmill (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Charles, I forgot to put in that the model is a QM5. As I understand, 6 and/or 7 instructions for most of the applications are the same. It is a 2 color printer. Thanks Kim


----------



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

Where did you find this press? I am searching for one also.


----------



## BLEZ (Jul 13, 2006)

woodsmill said:


> I have recently recieved a Print A Press pad printer, which I would love to incorporate in my current screen printing business. I have contacted print a press to try and purchase informational video, and/or iinstructions on how to get started using this equipment. They will not provide the info. since I did not purchase the equipment from them. I am looking for some one to teach me, sell me, let me borrow what ever information on how to make plates, and use this pad printer. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


 
if you find any information let me know, ([email protected]) Thanks


----------



## woodsmill (Jul 27, 2007)

The press was in a lot of things that I bought when I bought the equipment for my screen printing shop. I had a little trouble with the seller, and a year or so later I am just getting the rest of the items I purchased which included this machine. If you know anything about it, or how I can get instructions would much appreciate it.


----------



## woodsmill (Jul 27, 2007)

Will do, please do the same for me! 
[email protected]


----------



## jen106 (Jul 7, 2009)

Me, too! Me, too! I recently purchased a QM6 Pad printer and not all of the instructional tapes were included...namely, how to burn a plate! If any one has the DVD's they'd like to burn/share, I'd REALLY appreciate it! 

Sorry to hijack this thread, but I didn't want to start a new post when this was already there.

Thanks!
~jen


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

It is against forum policy I think to share dvd or other proprietary info... Or so I have been told...If you send me your direct email via PM...I will forward to someone within Press A Print to see if they can help you


----------



## Cindylou (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a press a print for sale


----------



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

Anyone know what the difference is between the QM-5, QM-6, and QM-7 is?


----------



## MMM17 (Oct 4, 2010)

woodsmill said:


> Thanks Charles, I forgot to put in that the model is a QM5. As I understand, 6 and/or 7 instructions for most of the applications are the same. It is a 2 color printer. Thanks Kim


Did you get any help with instructions on the QM5? I have one too and press a Print is just no help. Also do you have any information on where to purchase inks and supplies?

Thank you


----------



## jen106 (Jul 7, 2009)

MMM17 said:


> Did you get any help with instructions on the QM5? I have one too and press a Print is just no help. Also do you have any information on where to purchase inks and supplies?
> 
> Thank you


No, and no. 

I found a youtube video on how to make the polymer plates, but I'm not sure it's the same thing that is included with the supplies I got. I am doing a lot more with the screen printing, so I haven't looked a ton for the stuff for the pad printer. I'm pretty sure Printa has everything we'd need in terms of supplies...


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

I did a search and found some detailed info on wikopedia. 
Here's the link : Pad printing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hope this helps you all 


I was also thinking that if this doesn't answer all your questions, you could take the approach of contacting the company ,as an interested party, (yeah, bluff) in a possible purchase, and do they have a dvd that they could send you so you could see what these processes entail. Worth a shot.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Cindylou said:


> I have a press a print for sale


I have mine in it's box in storage. Maybe I should put it on Ebay.


----------



## mrsgege (Aug 11, 2006)

Cindylou said:


> I have a press a print for sale


Press a print what? Pad printer? Screen Printer?


----------



## Cindylou (Jul 10, 2009)

Press A Print pad printer


----------



## mstrait (Feb 23, 2011)

Try imprintor.com. It is similar to a Print-A-Press and you don't have to be a member to buy from them (I don't think!) I have an imprintor pad printer.


----------



## gerryppg (Jan 29, 2010)

Mtnview said:


> I have mine in it's box in storage. Maybe I should put it on Ebay.


I bought one off ebay 6 months ago and never unpacked it totally. I should sell mine too.


----------



## MMM17 (Oct 4, 2010)

Did anyone ever find out anything on the QM-5 Press a Print?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

you all got ripped off! sorry.


----------



## gerryppg (Jan 29, 2010)

My QM-5 is for sale come get it, make an offer


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Imprintor is from badge- a- minute folks I believe and is not compatible with PAP equipment but you can find supples for the PAP stuff online. Start with prints.com or perhaps all American supplies. Ask for Jim I think...he should be able to help


----------



## loner (Jun 30, 2011)

how the hell is every one


----------



## tonytw (Nov 20, 2006)

Cindylou said:


> I have a press a print for sale


Do you still have the press for sale


----------



## woodsmill (Jul 27, 2007)

tonytw said:


> Do you still have the press for sale


 I have a Press-A- Print QM5 I'll sell, if your interested. I'm in Ohio, and will send you a pic and all the info I have on it if your interested. I bought it on line and never got a chance to learn how to use it. I'm a one person business, it was just more than I could handle on my own.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

was it still for sale? uncletee doin fine. have a nice night.


----------



## Cindylou (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a press a print pad printer for sale


----------



## woodsmill (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks like there's 2 for sale, mine and Cindy Lou's!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

And many more on Craigslist......


----------



## woodsmill (Jul 27, 2007)

Yep for sure!


----------



## Raime (Jun 29, 2014)

Good Luck. My husband and I recently purchased a complete press a print operation from someone who bought if for their grand daughter, 6 months later she went off to college leaving them with the equipment all supplies etc.

Unknowingly we purchased all the equipment to add to our embroidery business and there is no training available. Or should I say affordable. Ouch! We had no idea there was no training from the company unless you purchased the equipment from them. What a shame. They did come up with a price of course for the 1 week of training us sitting in there classroom $7,000. I would expect for that kind of expense they would come and train on site. Unfortunately I believe a lot of people are in the same boat. Equipment and no instruction.
I don't recommend press a print to anyone, its all about the money. And might I ad rude when I told them I purchased from an individual. That was the kiss of death!
Best of Luck to you!


----------

